
Suing Spammers for Fun and Profit (2004) [pdf] - greggarious
http://www.guanotronic.com/~serge/login.pdf
======
username223
I applaud people willing to take the time to demonstrate that the law applies
to even the little people. However, the amount of time and effort this guy put
into a few hundred dollars' damages shows why class actions are important.

------
mslate
"I was awarded $470 for the spam, $50 for the filing fee, and $5000 in legal
fees"

This might be a scalable practice....if you're a lawyer.

------
kazoomoodooou
just use Gmail, I never get any unwanted email to go outside of my spam
folder, you should not be running your own mail server, that is dumb.

~~~
jwcrux
Well the fact that gmail launched the same month this journal was published
would have made that difficult for the author..

